# $750 off deal from Dell



## Covenant Joel (Jul 15, 2005)

Any in the market for a new laptop might want to check out this deal.

I just got a Dell Inspiron 700M Pentium M 1.6GHz, 1GB RAM, 60GB HD, CD-RW/DVD drive, for $792 (plus S&H and tax).

Go to http://dell.com/save750/ for the deal. The deal is, buy one of the laptops listed (you can make modifications of course), and if it's $1499 or more, you can take $750 off when you use the coupon code listed. Valid through the 18th or when supplies run out. They have Inspiron 6000's, 700M's, 600M's, 9300's in this deal.

Joel


----------

